# Did I make a mistake with my firemouths?



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

So I posted below regarding them just hiding and not coming out. I did some searches on the forum and ended up getting some Zebra danio and giant danio to add to the tank to see if that would draw them out. It definitely did 1 of them. I'm guessing its a female by lack of color, but she was swimming around and doesn't even seem to mind when I turn the light on. The big one still just was laying sideways in his cave(he must be "special" hah) and he never came out. I have infrared security cameras in most of the rooms in my house so I put it on the tank to see if he was just coming out late at night when all the lights were off and nope.

I went to the pet store and got another fire mouth. I was planning on getting 2, but they only had one. Anyways, I put him in the tank and sure enough it definitely worked. The big guy came out and has stayed out for the most part. My problem is I have witnessed the 2 that were originally in the tank, now chasing the newer one. I did move around some rocks before putting him in. I looked closely and he doesn't have any ripped finds yet and he seems ok..........I just don't want him to get beat up. Is the behavior being displayed fairly normal for them with a new tank mate or should I think about rehousing him at my office before things get ugly? Although at the office he will be sharing a tank with convicts, so that might not be much better for him.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sorry you didn't receive any responses.

What did you end up doing? Sounds like typical Cichlid behavior. Anyone newcomer will typically be chased or worse, especially with so few cichlids in the tank.


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Sorry you didn't receive any responses.
> 
> What did you end up doing? Sounds like typical Cichlid behavior. Anyone newcomer will typically be chased or worse, especially with so few cichlids in the tank.


No problem at all. I've received so much good advice since joining and learned so much more from searching.........1x is not bad at all! It ended up being ok I suppose. The 1 is still the red headed step child haha. 2 of them hang out under a rock together and whenever the 3rd comes over they chase him out. They don't seem to actively seek him out to attack him anymore though. The tank they're in is a 37 gallon though so I don't want to overload it. Would I be cool getting a few more firemouths for them to hang out as a group? There are enough rocks in there that even if I added like 5 more(I won't add that many) they'd all have a place to hide and break eyesight with the others. I really want to get a convict or 2, but I am afraid because everything I read is that they can take over a tank. Watching the convicts we have in our office tank tear through feeder fish and any other tankmates we have tried makes me think it would be best not to add them and just stick with firemouth or some other mild mannered ones.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I would possibly remove the third wheel and add some dithers like mollies or swordtails. Firemouths do well in larger groups but tank space is limited.


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

james1983 said:


> I would possibly remove the third wheel and add some dithers like mollies or swordtails. Firemouths do well in larger groups but tank space is limited.


I'm not really sure what I would do with him though. Hah the reason I got the 3 was I was at Petsmart getting a gravel vac and they looked sad being there so I got them. I'm down for more dither fish. I have 3 zebra danios and a giant danio in there. I had 6 zebras and 2 giant danios but they all met untimely demises.......Would it help if I got like another firemouth?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What are the tank dimensions? Thorichthys can be kept in groups, but in larger aquaria. A 37, is likely too small.


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> What are the tank dimensions? Thorichthys can be kept in groups, but in larger aquaria. A 37, is likely too small.


30x12x22 I believe


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I wouldn't add anymore cichlids. I like the suggestion by james.


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I wouldn't add anymore cichlids. I like the suggestion by james.


How do you think the 3 firemouths would do living in a tank with 2 Convicts and 1 lake perch(don't ask haha)? I might just transfer them to the tank we have at work. Its a 55 gallon


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I have no idea. The cichlids are worth a shot, as long as the Cons are not a pair.

Lake perch are cold water fish. It wont last long.


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I have no idea. The cichlids are worth a shot, as long as the Cons are not a pair.
> 
> Lake perch are cold water fish. It wont last long.


The convicts are not a pair, it is 2 females......maybe they are a pair, I mean hey its 2018 right? 

The perch is probably the largest in the tank. Someone caught it while fishing and just put it in the tank with the Convicts. I didn't think it would work either, but so far the perch seems to run the joint. I'm just waiting for the day it flips and the convicts decide they don't want him there anymore and kill him.


----------

